# Double Barrels



## 275ANGER! (Feb 20, 2008)

I just heard Regiment ordered 50 of these double barrel guns to mount on the RSOVs. 
http://break.com/index/the-ultimate-rubber-band-gun1.html?matchid=NDU1ODEx


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 20, 2008)

lol thats a pretty cool toy! ;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 20, 2008)

I will bet anyone, any money, that Ravage has one....


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 20, 2008)

Whats the maximum effective range of that weapon Ranger?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 20, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> Whats the maximum effective range of that weapon Ranger?



Holy shit this guy actually has Specs on it!  
It fires 2400 rounds (rubber bands - retainer bands for you Army) minute!




> Specifications
> DISINTEGRATOR twin-rotor cordless rubber band minigun
> 
> Dimensions
> ...


----------



## Centermass (Feb 20, 2008)

Wonder what the BLL and BII is for the AG and AB???????


----------

